# Simplicity Legacy brake lock wont hold



## bebop86 (Jul 18, 2021)

guys on my 2003 Legacy I cant get the brake lock to hold- Push brake all the way down pull on brake lock and it just bounces back- any ideas- thks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Spray the brake latching mechanism with penetrating oil and it should start working again.


----------

